# In the books!



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Valor earned his BH. He did great! His focus on my face during his competition heel was not as on pointe as it usually is. I think I made him do it with no reward until the end like 3 times over 2 weeks before the trial made him bored. He made a lot of eye contact and stayed with me the whole time, he usually doesn't break eye contact though and he did during the trial. 

I'll tell you what though, he certainly passed the temperament test big time. Another dog broke their long down and charged him during his recall from down to me. Valor juked and did a little shake and bake to avoid him and them steamed it right to me. Did.not.engage. Good boy  Didn't get pics yet, willpost when I do.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks! Now it's all about tracking and dumbells lol Having trouble with dumbells for some reason. It's like his thing that he is obtuse about...


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like you both did great


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Congratulations, sounds like he did great!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Bravo!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job, congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Whew!Ya did it!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Valor!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

Congrats to you and Valor on such an accomplishment!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks again all, was particularly proud of him when he handled getting jumped by the dog that broke long down and continued his drill to me He will never be sporty or flashy, and our rear end awaerness is the worst lol But he is a good working dog. Very handler bonded/sensitive. He is a thinker/calculator. We are trying to build a bit more independence in him now. He learned the bite pattern in the protection portion. He knows when he is going to be asked to out, so he does it automatically lo...like NO! They are going to think you came off the sleeve because you DID without being told! His Revier and Long bite is great. He takes stick hits really well. Nice and quiet on the sleeve, great full bites. He just KNOWS after the helper is asked out of the blind we go through a pattern of OB and outs. So we are back to basics on that. Such a process, never thought I would get this into it.


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations! I can't get my dog to make eye contact for more than a nano second. And he will never give me back his ball after one toss. So you have great reason to be proud of Valor and a job well done.


----------

